# Enemy At The Gates



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 01:25:56 *
I just saw Enemy At The Gates and I really liked it. It‘s different from 
Saving PTE Ryan and the Thin Red Line, and its done really well. I encourage 
everyone to see it.
Pete
>From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: [please ignore] TEST
>Date: Fri, 16 Mar 2001 18:52:20 -0500
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

